
Ask HN: Would you monetize a tech news site like Hacker News - rayraegah
Traditional ad revenue isn’t efficient. If you were to start a tech news site around a specific subject, what would be your revenue model to make it sustainable?
======
smt88
HN's model is to drive YC brand recognition and make it easier for YC
companies to hire. It's free to us and, sure enough, we are the product: a
huge audience of tech workers.

Assuming at least one YC company lowers its burn rate thanks to HN, survives
when it otherwise wouldn't, and has a big exit, HN's value could be measured
in millions or billions.

You may be interested in the The Information, which launched by charging a
super high subscription fee (something like $50/mo) and is apparently doing
well.

------
slater
One-time $5 per user account charge. Keeps out the spammers!

------
aheilbut
Start a VC firm?

